# Rapid rhino



## nabernhardt (Mar 30, 2012)

can we use 30901 for when a rapid rhino is used for control of epistaxis?


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 2, 2012)

As long as it is simple hemorrhage then I think 30901 would be applicable.


----------



## nabernhardt (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks


----------

